#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > HEPOS-Προβολικά Συστήματα >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος χρήσης του Hepos

## ΜΕΝΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

Σκέφτομαι την αγορά ενός GPS (μονο Rover) το οποιο μαζί με το ΦΠΑ βλέπω ότι κοστίζει
περίπου 5200€. Οι απορίες που έχω είναι:
1) Τι γίνεται όπου δεν πιάνει το κινητό; Δεν γίνονται μετρήσεις; 
2) Αν θέλω συντεταγμένες με μετεπεξεργασία (pos-processing) πρέπει να αγοράσω 
λογισμικό γραφείου; Πόσο κάνει;
3) Πόσο στοιχίζει περίπου η χρήση του hepos. Π.χ. γιά ένα τοπογραφικό που 
οι μετρήσεις διαρκούν 5 ώρες; (Εγραφή ή πάγια, χρήση rtk, κόστος κινητού κλπ :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## GMARR1961

Σχεδον παντου εχει σημα .  Εγω δουλευω με vodafone.
Παγιο στο HEPOS ειναι 10 ευρω το μηνα +φπα
Καρτα για internet 1g 10 ευρω- αγοραζεις καρτα sim για ιντερνετ.
rtk  6 ευρω+φπα η ωρα.
Η topcon  εχει ενα καλο δικτυο και επειδη μπορεις να δουλευεις και glonas  εχει καλυτερες ταχυτητες και δεν αγοραζεις το hepos.

----------

jojo, Xάρης

----------


## jojo

Και γω με το URANUS της topcon ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος

----------

